# What was your first gaming system?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My first gaming system was the PlayStation 1. I had asked for a Nintendo 64 because my friends had them, but my parents got me a PS1, not that I really knew the difference, but now that I look back, I think the Playstation had better games. I also now own a Nintendo 64 too.

This was like my reaction way back in 1999 to my getting my Playstation.(subsitutue Playstation for Nintendo 64)


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Atari 2600. Came with a huge box with tons of games included, as was Atari's way back then. Can you imagine buying a system these days that comes with 20 games?

Actually, the first video game I ever owned was one of these things, when I was two:










I still have it too, but it's in rough shape and I doubt it works.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

My brother had an Atari 2600 and I used to play that. My first gaming system for myself was the original nintendo got it for my 7th birthday


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sega Genesis


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Do handhelds count? If so, gameboy color. First console system was a Nintendo 64


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr Dude said:


> Do handhelds count? If so, gameboy color. First console system was a Nintendo 64


I'm including handhelds. My first handheld was a Gameboy Advance in 2001. I never really got that into handhelds though.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I'm including handhelds. My first handheld was a Gameboy Advance in 2001. I never really got that into handhelds though.


I was really only into pokemon (the first ones blue, red, etc).. Once I got a N64 and Goldeneye I basically forgot all about the gameboy :lol


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

My parents bought me an NES as a present when I finished 1st Grade in elementary school in 1989. It came with the Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt combo cart and a Zapper


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

SNES, in the early 90s. Can't remember exactly when.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sega Genesis.
With Sonic, mortal combat and street fighter lol.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

PlayStation, the original model.

First game I played was Final Fantas VIII


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

spectrum 48k


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

My older brother had a NES. The first console that I actually got was a SNES with a copy of Super Mario All Stars.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sega Saturn.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My mom's 386DX PC. Running MS-DOS at 25mhz!!!

Good times were had by all. BTW, mhz stands for megahertz.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

A Stupid Nintendo. First game I ever played was Stupid Mario World.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

mine was the Sega Master System! Alex the Kid was one of the first games I played


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nintendo


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Mega drive


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Normal Nintendo (NES)


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Sega Megadrive.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Super Nintendo, loved that thing and still have it yay!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Sega megashi7. Many hours of pixel fun


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

N64. Everything else was before my time. Yoshi's Story was the first game I owned/played. Game Boy Color and Pokemon Blue following shortly after, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Intellivision II. My dad left it for me when I was little. Got wrecked when out basement flooded though.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Atari 2600.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

sega mega drive 2. Infact i still have it, with the original box and all, i took it down from the attic a while back, and it still works fine.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Atari 2600 -> Apple IIc -> NES -> PC (486DX) -> Sega Genesis -> Sega Game Gear -> Numerous PC upgrades -> PSP and PS3


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

Sega Master System 2


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Gameboy and my first game was Kirby's Dreamland 2. For console, PS1, Monster Rancher 2 and Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

ps1 and its the only one i have other than psp also had a gameboy but someone took it i cant rememebr​


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

First system I owned was N64 and the first game I got for it was donkey kong 64, first video game I ever played though was scooby-doo mystery -












Zyriel said:


> Gameboy and my first game was Kirby's Dreamland 2. For console, PS1, Monster Rancher 2 and Final Fantasy VII.


oh man monster rancher was the coolest thing ever lol, might have to go watch the anime now


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Mattel Intellivision

I bet Mattel has kicked itself for leaving the console race.

I next had a NEC TurbografX-16 too.

And now decades later, I finally have a PS3 - which has basically turned into a $300 Skyrim game and Netflix viewer


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

The original 8 bit nintendo, Getting in trouble and not being allowed to play super mario 2 when it came out was the worst punshiment of my life


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember getting a loan of an atari....cant remember the model, and the only gme I remember was an awful game called 'Zulu'

Remember a sega megadrive, and Sonic the Hedgehog.

Had a second hand Atari 400.....you could spend ages typing in the data, to be saved onto cassette tapes, and creating your own games....

Also has a SNES.......loved the Star Wars games, had all 3 of them and Ive still got them.

Still got an original Nintendo Gameboy as well, and some games. Dont know if it still works though.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Gameboy/PS1
Probably would've had a longer gaming career if we had a TV sooner. Ha ha.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

N64 + Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Atari 2600. I wish I still had it but I sold it when I was about 14 so I could get the NES. I had a lot of games for that old system too...must have been at least 40 or 50 but I sold it all as a package deal.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

NES


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Playstation 1. I'm so glad I got this, as it influenced me to get a PS2. Had I had an N64, I probably would have been stuck with a gamecube -.-.

My first game was jetmoto


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

NES


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

The Genesis, or, as it was called in my homeland of England, the Mega Drive. I played that thing to death. Then my father sold it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

NES, but I used the N64 more growing up.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

NES, baby. My family got a lot of mileage out of that piece.

Though I suppose the old brick, the cream spinachy Game Boy was the first system I didn't have to share.


----------



## Managment (Aug 25, 2012)

n64. Traded it for a ps1.. mistake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atari 2600


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

nintendo, first game i played was mario brothers


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

GD8 said:


> oh man monster rancher was the coolest thing ever lol, might have to go watch the anime now







YESSS!!!! Tiger was my role model as a kid lol. Spend so many hours unlocking every CD I could find looking for Phoenix @[email protected] Found one on my friends mom's Chinese music disc lol.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a toss up between Playstation one and Gameboy Pocket.With the Playstation, it came with Rayman, a racing game and Resident Evil 2~ I kept Rayman and Resident Evil, my sister got the racing game xDD. The Gameboy just came with demo games - I loved them though back then, for some reason xD


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Atari was my first system. I even had an Amiga at one point which was awesome for gaming.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

A ZX Spectrum


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

An Atari 800 computer.

NES was the first one I bought with my own money though.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

NES <3

Then straight to the PC with MS DOS.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

the NES 
I wish I still owned it  I miss mario and duck hunt


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

NES ^.^


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

Nes and i still have it


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

It was either a Game Boy Colour or N64.

Pokemon Red Version remains the greatest game in history.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

NES > Genesis > SNES > N64 > PS2 > Xbox > Gamecube > PS3

My dad made me choose between the N64 and PS1. I picked the latter. That regretful decision led to an irrevocable hatred for the N64. I still feel depressed when I think back at all the cool games the PS was turning out before my eyes and the mountain of crap I had to suffer with on the 64.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

A Nintendo 64, that I still have to this day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Play Station 1 (Second edition) still working (not that old though).


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

NES.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

anonymid said:


>


It really must be said that wood grain finish is sexy beyond belief. My Xbox 360 has a faux wood grain finish faceplate.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It was some sort of free game system that my dad got when he got a new credit card. It kind of looked like a Game boy Colour but only played Space invaders and Snake. I dropped it when I was crossing the road playing it and it smashed.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Super Nintendo was my first system.


----------



## StrawberryCAKE (Aug 14, 2011)

Nintendo 64


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

NES


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Commodore 64


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Game Boy Pocket


----------



## Separator (Oct 17, 2012)

Well the first one I ever played was an NES. The first system I owned was a Super Nintendo.


----------



## ev0ker (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you include this piece of junk as a gaming system?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nintendo 64 mannn!!!! And first game was zelda ocarina of time. Best game ever


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

NES


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

First gaming system i remember playing was my big sister's old Atari. I don't remember/know what model it was but it was a big chunky old grey thing and we used to play Thrust, Thundercats and Black Lamp on it all the time - good times. After that i remember having a Nintendo GameCube.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

ColecoVision


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

My profile pic says it all


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

SIM 83 said:


> My profile pic says it all


Um, nothing? :um


----------



## Creeper (Nov 14, 2012)

NES!


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

citizen_erased said:


> Um, nothing? :um


Lol no it's meant to be a pic of a Commodore 64 cassette drive. I don't know why it's not showing up though.


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine was the N64 and I still have it. Played it up until it stopped booting up although I have a sneaking suspicion that the machine is still fine and it's the AV cables that are the problem.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

The first one I really played on was my brother's Sega Genesis. I was spending too much time running around the neighborhood instead of gaming when I was real young.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

SNES.

First game was Yoshi's Island.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> SNES.
> 
> First game was Yoshi's Island.


That is a truly excellent game to be one's first. The first console game I ever played was, I think, a cruddy old Atari game called Turmoil.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

atari and sega/super nintendo and such. good times..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

gameboy........an old one....................very old one.........


----------

